

Should you talk to VC's if you don't need money?  YES - topicscott
http://www.topicsoft.com/topicblog/talk-to-vcs

======
egiva
My browser is throwing up alarms with this site: "STOP, this site is known to
distribute malware". Maybe not the best link to click on?

